# An Eight hitch



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, I've conquered The Six hitch and I've decided I need to up my game yet again to an eight! Since I have limited time till fall, I ordered a set of lead reins for an eight. I know what horses I will most likely use so need to get them out for refreshers before attempting the eight. Who knows, we may like it enough to get it show ready!

The current six.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm so excited for this! We're gunna need progress updates. Good luck!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

Of course!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2017)

How tall are your horses?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

The smallest horse on The Six is right at 30". The tallest are the wheelers at 33".


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2017)

I hope you keep us posted with progress notes and pictures. Now you have two more to braid!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

So I took the plunge this morning and hooked an eight! My daughter came over to help this morning with getting all the things located. Then refitting harnesses. We finally got them all hitched. I mounted the box, sorted out the reins, got hem adjusted and with my daughter on the end of a lead rope on the near lead mare, we were off to the arena. It wasn't too long before I was ready to try on my own. It was such an amazing feeling! We drove some circles, straight lines, through the pairs of cones, stopped, stood, backed and swung both ways. Lots and lots of work to do. Lots of adjustments to be made. And a few items that Hubby needs to build. So much fun!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

Here are a couple photos. I also posted a video on YouTube but wasn't sure if I could post the link. If it is allowed, I will post the link.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

https://youtu.be/xWaEMfREkbY. The link to our drive.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2017)

The lead horses look so FAR away!

Sounds like you accomplished a lot in one day ☺. Are you aiming

for a certain show?

I would love to see the video, that would be interesting. Speaking of videos, did you ever see the one with a hitch of about fify mules? It was an awesome thing to see, fascinating to watch.

Hope you have more fun tomorrow!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, they are far away. We have a lot of adjustments to make both on the equipment and harnesses. Each as it comes!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow that is cool!!! (I was writing my post as you were posting the link so I missed it at first)


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you! Not too bad for our first attempt!


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 26, 2017)

You are an inspiration to be sure. Love this so much! How close are the 8 in size to one another?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you! The smallest one is about 30", the tallest is 33 1/2", the rest are in between.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 27, 2017)

How are they coming along? Do you have anymore videos? Love to see them if you do.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 27, 2017)

I've just had the one drive so far. We are in for horrible heat this week, which timing is good as I had a skin cancer taken off my back Thursday and am not suppose to be stretching it any while it heals. Timing is everything!

I will be driving my lead pair a lot to get them really good and driving four's too. I can only do eight when I have help.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck with getting your hitch going.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 27, 2017)

Hope you are OK and that your back heals quickly!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you. As long as I don't stress it too bad it should heal well. They got it all so I'm good. ?


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 3, 2017)

I LOVE IT - when you share your experiences! How AWESOME that is!!!

I can't even imagine how tired your hands, arms & shoulders are after that first drive! Or maybe not, since you've been driving regularly?

Are you able to do the lines and hitch a 4-up by yourself? If so, divulge your secrets!!! I'd love to know.

I can do a hitch of a 3-abreast by myself, but not a 4 abreast or 4-up of 40-44" ponies. Honestly, I think part of it may BE actual fear or trepidation. I know the power of the 4...


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 3, 2017)

I teach my horse's to stand. Whoa means whoa. My wheelers are really good at standing once hitched. I then back my lead into place, tell them whoa and run the lines. If it's a green pair in front then I will leave them tied to the hitch rail till I'm ready to mount the box then undo the halters. They usually will stand because the fence is in front of them.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 3, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend driving a four by yourself for safety reasons, however, we must sometimes do what we have to do to get where we want to be. I'm pretty confident in my minis and know their personalities and who is likely to cause an issue. I am on high alert when working by myself and have a game plan whenever I drive, even when I have help.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 10, 2017)

Another successful drive under our harness yesterday! Drove about forty minutes total. We practiced transitions, backing,docking and threading a few cones. So much fun! I will need to start working out on the weight machine to build my strength in my back, shoulders and arms.

If you would like to watch our first ever docking attempt with the eight, you can watch it here on YouTube. https://youtu.be/UweeBKJ5yUc

And here is the link to our trip through the cones with eight!

https://youtu.be/5Dxnd31FkYc


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 11, 2017)

That is impressive! The cones are interesting to me, you have to think so much further ahead with eight than one. I stink at cones with just one, I have posted this before, hubby's nickname for me is "cone killer" lol, so seeing you get all eight and a wagon through them amazes me.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you! Yes, driving an eight keeps you thinking continually. You must think ahead of the turns at the corners, think of your reins, think of who needs to step it up or easy back. The swings for docking is even harder because everyone must move at a different pace on the swing. The leaders need to really move, swing horses a little slower, body horses even slower and the wheelers keep it all anchored for the pivot. So much is going on while doing an eight, at least twice what is going on when driving a six! But it is something that I am really enjoying!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Sep 11, 2017)

This is incredible!





My non-horsey Hubby decided recently he wants me to get a huge team of minis for him to drive.... and as fun as that would be, I'm still trying to figure out one! Sooooooo not going to happen for a long long long time! I had just read your post here for the first time when he brought it up and I need to show it to him.





Anyways, I love your videos. Makes my arms tired just watching haha. I look forward to many many more!

Also, hope you are doing well too!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 11, 2017)

Sometime could you post a picture of how you hold the lines? I am curious about that and would love to see it.

How much would you estimate the lines weigh altogether?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 12, 2017)

I've not weighed the reins at my hands yet, but plan on doing it next time I drive them. I am using the same rein technique that the big draft drivers use. Lead reins over the top finger down through hand, the other three in order with their tails up and out the top, over the thumb.


----------

